# Mpg



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

We currently have a Yukon 1990 and are unhappy with our gas miliage. I have been looking at the 2500 HD Silverado gas Vs. disiel engines. Can anyone tell us an approximate MPG both city and highway ith this vehicle and other types of trucks. Any suggestions?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

What kind of mileage are you getting now? There was a thread recently where everyone input their gas mileage. To really evaluate upgrading, estimate the number of miles you would have to drive in order to pay for the new TV. The answer may surprise you.... Good Luck.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

20 to 21 solo and 12 to 14 towing for me. Of course diesel is 20 cents a gallon more but she'll haul the freight.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

nascarcamper said:


> 20 to 21 solo and 12 to 14 towing for me. Of course diesel is 20 cents a gallon more but she'll haul the freight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, nascar devil,
Come on down to GA to buy that diesel. While regular gas goes up and down, it stays at pretty much $2.49 to $2.59!! Don't think it would pay, in the long run, when regular's $2.09, most everywhere, now.
Darlene


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Too New to tell but it is for sure better then the Hemi I just traded in.

Give me a couple of thousand more miles and I will give you the numbers. Ours will most likly be worst then typical since we have a few mountains to pull over to get to the camp grounds we want to be at.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Too New to tell but it is for sure better then the Hemi I just traded in.
> 
> Give me a couple of thousand more miles and I will give you the numbers. Ours will most likly be worst then typical since we have a few mountains to pull over to get to the camp grounds we want to be at.
> [snapback]85913[/snapback]​


I hear the cummins needs about 20K before its broken in and mileage improves some.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Here's the earlier thread on gas mileage.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't think your's will be worse, Andy. I've been getting 20-22 highway, about 14 city, and about 12 towing. Tow to the rally in OR should be about 13, maybe even more, as there are essentially no grades for either one of us -- all river valley for me.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

My thought on this whole thing - and it has been expressed by others before - is that you don't buy a truck for great gas mileage. Especially when towing.

If you want MPG, you need another vehicle to drive all the times you don't need the capability of the truck, which for most of us would mean most of the time!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

sgalady said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > 20 to 21 solo and 12 to 14 towing for me. Of course diesel is 20 cents a gallon more but she'll haul the freight.
> ...


I might be getting some of that Ga diesel about the 19th. I'm looking at Atlanta.


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Cats4Nat said:


> We currently have a Yukon 1990 and are unhappy with our gas miliage. I have been looking at the 2500 HD Silverado gas Vs. disiel engines. Can anyone tell us an approximate MPG both city and highway ith this vehicle and other types of trucks. Any suggestions?
> [snapback]85891[/snapback]​


With My 2005 2500HD 6.0L gas, I get 13-14 everyday driving around 10 towing. I average 2000 miles amonth. As Doug said I didn't buy the vehicle for gas mileage. Looking back I should have spent the $6000 more and got the duramax, but I trade about every 3 years so couldn't justify it.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

A dealer will tell you it takes a minimum of 75,000 miles to break even for the cost of the diesel engine over gas when the fuel cost is equal. With diesel being higher per gallon your mieage requirement is higher. If you keep your vehicle for 100K miles or more is is worth it, if not you are loosing money.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

nynethead said:


> A dealer will tell you it takes a minimum of 75,000 miles to break even for the cost of the diesel engine over gas when the fuel cost is equal. With diesel being higher per gallon your mieage requirement is higher. If you keep your vehicle for 100K miles or more is is worth it, if not you are loosing money.
> [snapback]86026[/snapback]​


I got mine to tow not break even. I could have gotten a much smaller truck that would have saved lots on gas but would not have been able to take my trailer with me. Everything is a compromise you just need to decide where you want to do it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

MPG? I drive what I drive because I love my trucks. If I did not tow at all, I would still drive what I like and I have wanted a duelly since the 70's









John


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I agree with John. If you buy more truck than you need you never have to ask if I can haul this or tow that. Trucks are for people who need trucks not gas mileage.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My 3/4 ton Suburban gets about 10-12 in the city. Never sees the highway unless it has an Outback behind it, then it gets about 8mpg.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm very meticulous about miles per gallon, I measure every tank in a log and note city, hwy and towing.

On average for the last year I've owned our 02 Dodge Ram 2500 Diesel finally broke in with 64000 miles we get
15-16 city
18-21 hwy, 18 at 75mph 21 if kept under 65mph
12-14 pulling our 26rs in the Mountains of Colorado

The absolute worst mileage I've seen in this truck was 12.78mpg and that was all back woods slow driving, dirt roads trying to get to hunting camp.

On a side note diesel is still at $2.50 a gallon here and gas is around $2.21 so on our average weekend of camping let's say 300 miles the fuel cost assuming 13mpg average would cost $57.68 Now after reading the comments on 8 miles per gallon on some other trucks that same trip would cost $82.88 for a difference of $25.20. Now how many times do you camp a year vs the $5000-6000 upgrade price for a diesel. Yes a diesel will hold it's value better so it's not that extreme and the power is nice







but it's your call.

Bill.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I average around 9 MPG towing....about 12 otherwise.

I think the next truck will be a diesel, because then the truck will probably outlive my needs.

Steve


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

One thing you're overlooking is the resale value of a diesel. Look up any brand with 100k miles on it and compare that to a diesel. You get more than the original price of the diesel upgrade back. However the maintenance can be quite expensive. Things rarely go wrong but when they do it ain't cheap.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Anybody put a Banks kit on their diesel? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I get around 10-12 towing the TT
And about 14-16 without TT

Don


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I get about 13 highway (on paper).. and about 7-8 towing. Looking to upgrade to a 2500 soon....


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have the chevy 1500 crewcab and get 16 around town, 20+ on the highway at 65 and pulling my 29BHS at 65 I get 10.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

11.5 - 14 MPG towing
16 - 19 MPG not towing

(See signature for TV.)

Mike


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

~16.5 around town
~19 highway
~12.5 towing (I don't have a very heavy foot)

I agree with the previous guys that the current high price of diesel is definitely lowering any cost advantage. It sure used to be nice with sub-$2 diesel. I'm still hoping that the cost of diesel returns to where it should... even if not in dollars, just in relative terms to gasoline (diesel = regular gas).

Otherwise, everybody likes to talk about the power (which, I agree, is great on the hills), but the mpg helps with total range as well. With my 44 gallon tank and 12.5 mpg, I've got a theoretical range over 500 miles between fill-ups. Sure, I don't usually push it that far, but it is nice to be able to hook up for a weekend and not worry about filling up, even for a relatively long trip out and back.

Bottom line, gas is probably still more cost-effective when you take into account all costs. Diesels have their perks though.

Chet.


----------

